# Havok nation pune



## havoknation (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I have joined this forum today after getting so much positive responses from my friends. Actually I am from Pune and an ex software engineer. The thing is I am more into High end gaming, overclocking and modding. I personally own a high end desktop and why not to tell you all that after having a experience ( 2years ) of IT life as a software engineer, I jumped into business and a month back, I have opened a high end tech enthusiast desktop and Laptop store in Pune (Koregaon Park) with a purpose of helping Pune crowd.

I hope I will enjoy my presence here in this forum by sharing and grabbing our experiences. 

@MODS/ADMINS

Kindly PM me for advertisement related task in DIGIT Magazine/forum. I want to advertise my firm "Havok Nation" in Digit magazines etc. 

Thanks and regards
Rajat
Havok Nation


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2012)

heya. 

For advertisements in magazine you could try contacting editor [at] thinkdigit.com


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 12, 2012)

havoknation said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have joined this forum today after getting so much positive responses from my friends. Actually I am from Pune and an ex software engineer. The thing is I am more into High end gaming, overclocking and modding. I personally own a high end desktop and why not to tell you all that after having a experience ( 2years ) of IT life as a software engineer, I jumped into business and a month back, I have opened a high end tech enthusiast desktop and Laptop store in Pune (Koregaon Park) with a purpose of helping Pune crowd.
> 
> ...



Omg an enthu desktop shop in Pune? That's so cool! We desperately needed one 
What exactly do you sell? Do u sell Processor,RAM,PSU,HDD,Cabinet,etc separately or do you sell assembled systems?
Post you address here if you can. I don't wana buy anything as of now but i might visit and so might many other members


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2012)

^^Here is their website (under construction), address is there
Havok Nation


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 12, 2012)

^Thanks
Did you visit yet?


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2012)

^^No, I am not feeling well. I will likely visit on Saturday while going out for Guitar purchase with Desmond.


----------



## havoknation (Aug 12, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Omg an enthu desktop shop in Pune? That's so cool! We desperately needed one
> What exactly do you sell? Do u sell Processor,RAM,PSU,HDD,Cabinet,etc separately or do you sell assembled systems?
> Post you address here if you can. I don't wana buy anything as of now but i might visit and so might many other members



Hey Sharang,

Yes we sell PSU,ram,cpu, gpu etc every high end stuff. All ranges of coolermaster, corsair, nvidia,ati gpus, NZXT, Antec, Thermaltake, etc. we only sell assembled systems as well as individual parts also and Gaming laptops by MSI and Asus.

Hi Mods,

I will soon contact thinkdigit management for adding my firm name in advertisement column.

Yes my address is listed in Havok Nation
Website is under construction and ETA would be 15 days.

Cheers to all Pune market...


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2012)

Welcome Havoknation. 
Are you the one in TE forum too?


----------



## havoknation (Aug 13, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Welcome Havoknation.
> Are you the one in TE forum too?



Yes dude.. with the same ID


----------



## ritvij (Aug 13, 2012)

wow.. nice..will definitely ask my brother to visit once and check out the store!


----------



## havoknation (Aug 13, 2012)

ritvij said:


> wow.. nice..will definitely ask my brother to visit once and check out the store!



I will post store pics soon in this forum for all of your reference  but only after admin/mods approval


----------



## ritvij (Aug 13, 2012)

you can upload them to imgur and give us the link!


----------



## RCuber (Aug 13, 2012)

Good!!, nice to see a store which understands high end requirements  

BTW @Rajat, do you ship outside Pune/Maharastra?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey!
Would be nice if you could put up products regularly, update prices and terms/conditions of the warranty on the product while you're at it, also terms/conditions of service too. Almost all do not make it a habit of updating their site and also not very clear about warranty policy- and if the product is damaged during transit. It shouldn't really be a huge list, but if it gives a good of how you do things, that'll be great. 

P.S. If your physical store is opened, you could put up a google map there- just in case if people don't know how to go around there.


----------



## havoknation (Aug 14, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> Hey!
> Would be nice if you could put up products regularly, update prices and terms/conditions of the warranty on the product while you're at it, also terms/conditions of service too. Almost all do not make it a habit of updating their site and also not very clear about warranty policy- and if the product is damaged during transit. It shouldn't really be a huge list, but if it gives a good of how you do things, that'll be great.
> 
> P.S. If your physical store is opened, you could put up a google map there- just in case if people don't know how to go around there.



Yes my store is on and google map link is already there @ Havok Nation and in start, I will be serving Pune market locally only as the condition of market in Pune is worst at this point comparing prices with other major cities like Mumbai, Banglore. Thats why with a mission to get high end stuff at competitive prices, I opened this Havok Nation. 

PS : All Pune members can come to my store anytime. 

Yes definitely shipping to other cities is a plan in my mind which I will implement say 6-7 months down the line.

My store Pics : *photobucket.com/havoknation

pic link updated *photobucket.com/havoknation


----------



## somebodysme (Aug 27, 2012)

Is this card available??
Newegg.com - ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

_____________________________________________________
Intel Core i7 2600k | ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z | Vengeance 2x4GB | Seasonic X850W | Seagate 500GB + 1TB | SilverStone RV01 | Corsair H80 | Razer Abyssus + Cyclosa | APC BR1000 IN


----------



## havoknation (Dec 29, 2012)

somebodysme said:


> Is this card available??
> Newegg.com - ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> Intel Core i7 2600k | ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z | Vengeance 2x4GB | Seasonic X850W | Seagate 500GB + 1TB | SilverStone RV01 | Corsair H80 | Razer Abyssus + Cyclosa | APC BR1000 IN



Yes its available. Sorry for late reply. Kindly shoot me a PM if need anything


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2012)

^^ SO, what's the news of your online store?


----------



## somebodysme (Jan 11, 2013)

havoknation said:


> Yes its available. Sorry for late reply. Kindly shoot me a PM if need anything



I waited months for it then thought it will never come to India.
Sorry but then I purchased Zotac GTX 680 few months ago  .
Of course not totally satisfied with it.


----------



## RON28 (Jan 15, 2013)

^^^why?


----------



## somebodysme (Apr 14, 2013)

RON28 said:


> ^^^why?



I wanted an overclockable card.
As it stock card, heats up too much and so no room for overclocking left.


----------



## havoknation (Aug 19, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ SO, what's the news of your online store?


Website launched with a bang..

Havok Nation
Must visit : Havok Nation – Killer Deals

PS : Sorry for the delay guys..


----------



## d3p (Aug 19, 2013)

Good Job There ^^

Killer Deals are well priced.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 19, 2013)

havoknation said:


> Website launched with a bang..
> 
> Havok Nation
> Must visit : Havok Nation – Killer Deals
> ...



Nice man.. Congrats. It will definitely boost ur business.
Can u ship to kerala??


----------



## havoknation (Aug 20, 2013)

Yup we ship only killer deal items for now.

PS : For any queries, kindly ask question through our website. Here we can not allow to advertise our business. Mods I apologies if I did any mistake.


----------

